# Junos Pulse with dynamic IP



## MikeGerman12 (Sep 3, 2015)

I am using Junos Pulse 3.0 on Windows 7 and I have a dynamic IP. 

When connecting to Junos Pulse, it more or less either shuts down the connection to the sites I want to reach or makes them hard to reach (instead of 10 sec. opening time, with Junos Pulse on 5 min)

Does anybody know if Junos Pulse VPN works on a network with a dynamic IP?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Have you configured a dhcp pool for your VPN clients (internal/external)?


----------

